# Baby Update



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi All. Very Sorry with Much Apologies for little contact over the last while. Alot has happenned and Dovanna and I are anxiously awaiting the new little one. Pretty sure everyone is aware of the Gestational Diabetes Dovanna unfortunately contracted as a result of the pregnancy. She has been taking the Insulin. We have a weight of 5lbs 1oz. right now for the baby with one month to go. Hopefully the baby will gain some more weight. The doctors would have liked the baby to be a little bit bigger but we are still within the proper range for weight. 

We both have names that we have picked that we both really like. I have picked Noah for a boy and Dovanna has picked Lilianna for a girl. she really likes it because she can call her Lili for short. I like Noah because it's a strong name with of course religious origins which is good with me. It also goes with the middle names we have. Noah Joseph Theodore Jones. Not sure what we will go with for a girl....perhaps Lilianna May Dovanna Jones. Both names are very suitable. 

Dovanna has been very tired lately and they won't let her go past her July 26th due date. Dovanna has been getting pretty much everything negative in this pregnancy with regards to symptoms such as the Diabetes, Heartburn, lack of energy, No sleep, baby really moves alot sometimes which causes unprecedented trips to the washroom. I am trying to keep positive about it all becasue theres no other way I can get through it without doing that. I need to just keep thinking that the end result will make it all worth while. Then the real work begins. And here I thought I had it rough with working two jobs. I'm up to the challenge. I have two weeks off after the baby is born so that's good. I also bought a 12000 BTU A/C Unit so Dovanna would be cool enough in the heat. All in All I think it'll be Ok. Can't really think of anything else right now. I will update if I can think of anything else.

Derek


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Derek:hug: I'm so glad you posted and let us know how you and Dovanna are doing. This way we can all send extra good thoughts and prayers your way.:angel:

I love your names and my husband says to tell you about the name Ester. Ester was a strong lady in the bible and would make a nice middle name--Lilianna Ester. Just a thought--

I don't know anything about the diabetes,but I sure know preemies---and trust me when I say,that each day she can give to that baby is a plus. I only made it to 29 weeks,so she has far surpassed how far I made it with Robbie. If the baby is 5 pounds that is double Robbie's size,but just encourage Dovanna and be positive Derek. Every day is a bonus. Every day. Just take one at a time.:thumb:

Prayers and good wishes for a healthy baby and a healthy Dovanna!:hug::grouphug::hug:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Very Much for the positive thoughts, your very sweet and considerate. The name May is actually Dovanna's Gramma's middle name which is why we have picked it. Wow 29 Eeeks Eh!!! That's really early. Well it certainly is very nice to have such encouragement from forum members such as yourself. Thanks So Much Julie.

Take Care.

Derek


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Great to read an update on your little growing family 

Tell her to hang in there, she'll get through it. 

I love your name choices. 3 of our boys have biblical names. Ethan, Micah & Asher. Not sure how Kyle got thrown in there, lol. But, his middle name is James. So we kind of made up for it there 

Best of luck, and can't wait to hear about the new arrival.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

YOu have great name choices, I like them both! Either way, boy or girl, you will be thrilled. There is nothing in the world more precious than a baby. Oh I wish I were closer to snuggle the little one up! I wish you all a healthy safe delivery. With another month to go the baby will surely gain more weight. Blessings on you.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

It sounds like it has been rough for you and your wife, but hopefully in a month it will all be forgotten when you are holding your precious baby. I know very few people who are surprised by the sex of their babies these days. I love your names, especially the fact that each will have 4 names. 

Keep us posted. I am very excited for you.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wishing you and Dovanna the best this last month! How exciting that the baby is almost here... you've picked really nice names.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope everything goes smooth and I think July 22nd is a great birth date


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I love the Day (July 26th actually). I was Born June 13th and My Wife was Born August 28th so it's pefect---right in the middle. I like the idea of the four names for each as well. It has a nice sound to it.

Derek


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Derek, wish you all a very safe delivery and a healthy baby. Hope everything goes smoothly. I like the names too.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Derek, so great to hear that the baby is well, albeit making life uncomfortable for the mama-to-be. Get plenty of rest because you won't be once the baby arrives. And at over 5 pounds and a month to go - you guys are doing fine. While it's best if it's not early, sounds like everything will be okay even if you are.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Down to the homestretch. How exciting for you both. It is a wonderful time in your like, so enjoy every minute. It goes by in a flash. 

Our first grandchild is due Dec. 25 and we are all very excited.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Derek,

You're so close to the end now and I promise you, once a little time goes by you'll both forget all the difficulties and remember only the miracle of a new life to cherish. Personally I vote for July 25 for the birth date. That way I'll never forget it. ound:

Hoping the last few weeks pass quickly for you both and uneventfully. Sending prayers and good thoughts in your direction.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Derek it is so good to hear how you and Dovonna are doing, looking forward to seeing some baby pictures next month.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Derek, thank you for posting. I was wondering about you the other day. I'm glad all is going well with the baby although I'm sorry to hear that your wife isn't enjoying the experience so much. I wish you both the best and sending good thoughts for a safe delivery of your precious little one. It's almost time. 
I love the names you've chosen. Can't wait to see photos of Radar's little brother or sister!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Wishing you the best. Enjoy the time you have together sans baby, once baby arrives you will never ever be the same!  Really enjoy those "quick trips" to the grocery store. You'll know what I mean eventually.

So sorry Dovanna has been so uncomfortable. I had really bad heart burn with my first child. I started taking licorice root, which is a totally safe for prego women herb, in pill form and it worked miracles. I had really bad heartburn, I mean where I couldn't even have a glass of water comfortably. I was also borderline diabetic during my first pregnancy, so I started watching what I was eating more carefully. I'm sorry she's had to take insulin. I'm not good with needles so that would be torture for me.
I hope the delivery goes fast and easy. Best.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sending out positive thoughts and prayers to you, Dovanna and little Noah or Lili!! Thanks for the update, we have missed you.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Derek, great to read your update and looking forward to seeing photos of your new baby! My heart goes out to Dovanna - it is not easy to have gestational diabetes. I had it twice, with both pregnancies, and it is like a full time job managing blood sugar, diet, exercise, and meds. I also had to give myself insulin shots with the second pregnancy. Both my boys are totally healthy and fine, so I hope you are not overly anxious. The good thing is that she will get better prenatal care - always a good thing! 

Wishing you a smooth delivery and healthy baby! :hug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

This is good, happy baby news. I know you both are excited now, but just wait till you see that little face. Your heart is going to fill up with a love you have never known!!! What a wonderful gift to receive. My youngest daughter weighted 5 lbs even, happy and healthy and gained really fast. Don't worry, just try to enjoy and let the excitement build for the next few weeks. I love the names also. We have a Noah in our family too.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your upcoming addition! Wishing you all the best.

My pregnancy with my second child was full of negative things too, things I didn't have with my first pregnancy... every test that could come back "wonky" did, weird antibodies, heartburn, swollen feet, sciatica, gestational diabetes, preeclampsia... you name it, it felt like I had it! And then to top it off, my Matty came 7 weeks early! But... after all was said and done, he is the most wonderful blessing in the world, worth all the bother and stress. You are in for a wonderful ride... enjoy!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, Derek, it's so good to hear from you! I'm sorry this pregnancy has been so difficult for Dovanna~ please give her a hug from me :hug: Know that I'll be keeping you all in my prayers for an uneventful, safe, labor and delivery. AND a very healthy little one :baby: I love the names you've chosen. Can't wait for the hoto:!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hello Everyone. I am truly thankful and I'll say it...A wee bit teary eyed that you all are just so thoughtful and generous with your advice and prayers. I thank you so very much and so does our little one. Dovanna and I were actually talking about the names we picke dout. We are going to name our little girl Lillyanna May Dovanna Jones. A little variation on the Liliana we had originally chose but we like the longer version. I am truly thankful to you all. I am glad to have people such as yourself in my life.

Thanks Very Much

Derek, Dovanna, Radar and Little Noah/Lillyanna.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Derek~ I found out when Shadow was so sick, that this group here is filled with some of *the most* loving, caring individuals I've ever met. The ads say Disneyland/World is the most wonderful place on earth, I disagree... The Havanese Forum is... :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, Derek, this is such an exciting time for you two. I love both of your name choices.

I wish Dovanna some rest in all this. That last month is the hardest for sure and she will be so glad to know there is a date set for the end. 

Thank you for sharing your update!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I can't believe I totally forgot to tell everyone about the Five Day Hospital Stay at Mount Sinai!!!!! Well it all began when Dovanna had her twin Nieces down for the weekend. They weren't that sick and then the next day her Niece Emmy got really bad and then Dovanan got it, she gets sick so easily. Then a few days later Dovanna really was having major problems breathing. Well off to the Hospital we were for a nice thirteen hour visit and then I went to work on no sleep for about 38 hours and got sent home by my boss becasue he ordered me to get some sleep. Dovanna got some oxygen and then some predisone and then got send home. Well a few days later we saw the specialist and they admitted Dovanan into the Triage Unit and she was there for five days.....missed her first Baby Shower.....BUT......I went for her....I even got dressed up with a paper hat and a sash over my shoulder that read Mother To Be. I even went as far as to put a pillow under my shirt...I got photo's and video to prove it as well. Y'know I would have done it all over again too. I have no problems with that kind of stuff....good sport is my middle name. So yeah that was the little ordeal. Dovanna ended up getting a second baby shower in Hamilton which I went to as well to be the photographer. It all ended up going really well.

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Derek, Wow, you and Dovanna sure have been thru a lot with this pregnancy!! I am so sorry to hear that she has been ill!! I absolutely LOVE both names that you have chosen!!! They are beautiful and sound like a lot of thought has gone in to them. What a lucky baby!!

I can promise you one thing!! Once that baby comes - you guys will slowly forget all about these difficult times. YOu will be so busy, changing diapers, and feeding & falling head over heels in love - that the past 9 months will just "go away"!!!! Please keep us up to date on how she is doing!! 

Laurie


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey Laurie,

Thanks for the great message. Yes we have really thought alot about the names and they do have great significance. For the boy name Noah is just a name that I really like and you really can't go wrong with a biblical name. Hopefully he becomes a carpenter and builds boats for a living...I love working with wood so that would be a plus. Joseph is the name of a good friend of mine whom I have known for 21 years and consider him to be my Brother in so many ways. The two of us have been through so much together. Theodore is the name of my Wife's Pappa (Grandfather). Without a doubt the most important person in her life. He unfortunately passed away in 2001 of Cancer but he was a great inspiration to Dovanna and she would not have it any other way if we had a boy...his name would have to be in there. I never really knew my grandfather (passed away when I was 10) so no big deal for me that he's not in there. And of course Jones....what more can you say...probably the most rock solid Welsh name out there.


For our girl names. Well Lillyanna is simply a name that Dovanna found in the name book. She adores the name Lilly for a girl which sounds very sweet. We modified the name which is italian in origin which I love because I am Half Italian on my fathers side to include the two L's and the two N's and of course the Y instead of the I after the double L's. Lillyanna and also related to Lillian which is Dovanna's Gramma's Mothers name. May is Dovanna's Gramma's Middle name and of course Dovanna had to have her name in there which is Cool. And of course we discussed the importance of the almight Jones Surname I'm sure. That just about does it.

Derek


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Derek-
Lovely names for your child, all of this hardship will be worth it (and forgotten!) as soon as you look into your sweet baby's eyes for the first time. The moment you hold your child in your arms is indescribable! You are a good sport in going to the shower for Dovanna, she must have loved the photos with the stuffing in your shirt!

Prayers to you all for a safe delivery and wish you all the best at this amazing time in your lives.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh Wow, Derek. I am thinking of you all and keeping you in my prayers. I wish Dovanna, all the best. I agree that these final weeks are always full of anticipation!! I remember how anxious I was. Hugs to you all


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Good to hear from you Derek. Sorry to hear Dovanna is having such a hard time. But like the others have said, when that little bundle of joy arrives you will forget all about it.

Love to see that picture of you standing in at the Baby Shower. 

Good luck to you both, and hope Dovanna has a fast and easy delivery. Looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I hope you and Dovanna the very best for the duration of your pregnancy. it won't be very long now.  I also had gestational diabetes, for all 3 and they turned out very well. I had to inject insulin for our middle child, for the last 5 weeks of pregnancy. They were all quite big, our last one, a girl, being our biggest of all - 9 1/2 lbs. and 21" long. She looked like a football player with a very thick neck! LOL She's the most delicate of them all now. :biggrin1: Your little girl or boy will be fine, don't worry.

((hugs)) So nice to hear from you again!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

All my best to you & Dovanna and the wee one on the way! May everyone be healthy and safe as you launch into your new adventure! :hug::bathbaby::hurt:arty:


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations and good luck! We'll keep your family in our thoughts... all will go well, don't worry.

~Connie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Derek, thanks for the explaination of all the names. I am one that feels a name is of utmost importance & would never allow myself to give birth without a full name being picked out! I kinda feel that the second the child is born, they need to have that identity!! I did the same with my dogs! They were named immediately after I decided on them, even though they were only 2 days old!! I wish you and your family the best - you are such a terrific husband to put so much thought into Dovanna's "condition" and her struggles! I too want to see the pics of you at the shower!! that certainly will make us all smile!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Best wishes for the rest of the pregnancy! Hope we'll get to see pics of the new arrival!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Derek, it's wonderful to get an update, I will send up a prayer for you all. I'm sure it is difficult now, but still, how exciting! The names you've chosen are wonderful. Blessings to you!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, you guys have been through a lot....I'm sending prayers and best wishes to you guys for an uneventful end to the pregnancy! It sounds like you had enough stuff! 

Thanks for the updates...love the names. I have a grandDAUGHTER named Noah!!


----------

